# Utah Lake: An interesting read



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I read this yesterday and learned a little about the ecology and history of Utah Lake and thought it might be interesting to others that might have a few minutes to read

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=14...dents-officials-hope-utah-lake-makes-comeback


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A little follow-up to this article that ties in nicely:

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=194...ounds-of-carp-from-utah-lake&s_cid=featured-4


----------

